# Technical information about 1.8 TSI (EA888 Gen 3)



## dlusion (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi folks,

Is there anywhere I can read and review technical tidbits about our powerplant, i.e. stock injector size, spark plugs & gap, conrod length, stuff like that? I've only found scattered information, this pdf seems to be the best source I've found: 

https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/muupublic/share/18TFSI.pdf

I'm trying to decipher what differentiates our engine from the 2.0 version found in the GTI.


----------



## toledospeed (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi, I have also been wanting to compile the diffs between the Golf and GTI (engine, trans, brakes etc.) and yes information is kind of hard to come by, beyond the official spec sheets. From the spec sheets, we can tell the following (please help me expand this )

Engine

The 2.0 has variable timing on the intake and exhaust (and exhaust lift), while the 1.8 only has variable timing on the intake camshaft. 
Displacement diff is due longer stroke on the 2.0 (3.65 vs 3.31 in) , bore is the same for both (3.25 in.)
The crankshaft on the 2.0 is forged steel and is cast iron on the 1.8

Turbo - I am looking to find out the turbo differences between the two, and if there will be a legit turbo upgrade for the 1.8 like the 2.0. A Golf R turbo will mount up on another 2.0 motor (like the GTI), but I am not sure what the differences are between the integrated exhaust manifolds and turbo sizes etc. Model numbers are different...Arin from APR has listed revisions for each turbo series. Sure would like more info on the specs. 

Trans - obviously a big difference here (DSG vs 6 spd -or- 5sp man vs 6sp man)

FWD LSD - I believe the hardware is the same between the standard Golf and GTI without the PP, but the software differs (XDS vs XDS+ in the GTI). Only the GTI PP has a true mechanical LSD, the standard Golf and GTI have electronic LSD (software, not hardware).

Brake rotors GTI 12.3 x 1.2 in. | Golf 11.3 x 1.0 in. | GTI PP 13.4 x 1.2 in.
(Golfs should be able to upgrade to the 12.3 rotors with rotors and carriers)

Drag coefficient - Standard Golf 0.29 vs GTI 0.31 :laugh:

There may be more, I'll check back later! Oh, on tip. Since SEAT and Skoda also use the gen 3 1.8t in a few of their 2013+ models, visiting their forums can be interesting (since the engines came out first in Europe). However, I am still not sure whether everything is the exactly the same on their 1.8. vs the US model, especially the ECU control etc.

Cheers!:beer:


----------



## dlusion (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for the information! :thumbup:



toledospeed said:


> Skoda


I have nothing valuable to add to the thread, but I once worked with a Slovakian guy who told me "Skoda" means something like "ah, fack" or "how disappointing" in his language (pronounced "shh-koh-da"). The more you know! 













-----------------------------------------

Alright, I found a valuable post on golfmk7.com's forums: 



Ottawa GTI said:


> VW ended up thoroughly confusing everyone with their mixed information that contained Euro-spec. data, US-spec. data etc., which they distributed over the last year or so.
> 
> In a nutshell things are like this for the VW 1.8L and 2.0L EA0888 Gen3 engines for North America:
> 
> ...


----------



## toledospeed (Feb 15, 2015)

dlusion said:


> Thank you for the information! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Interesting. I will update with more later as I can, and hopefully you and others will do the same.


----------

